# Faleceu Anthímio de Azevedo



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

> Faleceu hoje Anthímio José de Azevedo, um dos maiores profissionais portugueses de meteorologia e grande divulgador da meteorologia e da física do clima. O desaparecimento de Anthímio de Azevedo deixa a meteorologia nacional de luto, e em especial o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera onde desenvolveu uma grande parte da sua atividade profissional, e onde foi um dirigente relevante.
> 
> Por indicação da família solicitamos contudo que a privacidade seja assegurada, neste momento difícil para todos, em que parte aquele que foi para muitos a cara da meteorologia portuguesa.
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/anthimio.html

Uma notícia triste para a meteorologia.
Paz à sua alma!


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

ecobcg disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/anthimio.html
> 
> Uma notícia triste para a meteorologia.
> Paz à sua alma!


 
Um grande meteorologista  , um desaparecimento que deixa um vazio na meteorologia .


----------



## Microburst (17 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Um grande professor, um grande meteorologista que tornou a Meteorologia mais acessível ao comum dos cidadãos, e sobretudo uma pessoa boa que hoje se despediu de nós. Recordo-me de o ter visto várias vezes, bem pequeno e ao colo da minha mãe, na escola secundária Emídio Navarro aqui em Almada em palestras sobre Meteorologia, sobretudo fenómenos de tempo adverso da qual era um estudioso e admirador. Que descanse em paz.


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2014 às 12:41)

Descanse em paz, grande homem, grande profissional!


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Assim parte uma figura incontornável da meteorologia em Portugal. 

Que descanse em paz, Condolências à família.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

Não tenho feitio para despedidas. Gosto sempre de guardar o que de bom ficou.

Trabalhou com muito menos tecnologia e com muito mais incerteza do que hoje. Manteve sempre a simplicidade em explicar uma matéria nem sempre fácil, onde era preciso ir além do "borda d'agua" ou das "arremedas" do tempo. Cativou muitas pessoas e isso é o que temos de melhor.

Meteorologia, matemática, física... Não é fácil.


----------



## Mamede (17 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

MSantos disse:


> Assim parte uma figura incontornável da meteorologia em Portugal.
> 
> Que descanse em paz, Condolências à família.


Tem toda a razão. Para mim será sempre o Senhor Meteorologia.
Paz à sua alma.
Sentidas condolências à sua Família!


----------



## Rachie (17 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Graças a ele sempre tive curiosidade pela Meteorologia. Ainda me lembro de ser pequenina e o ouvir apresentar o Boletim Meteorológico e perguntar à minha mãe o que era o anticiclone dos Açores, porque ele o mencionava sempre 
Que descanse em paz!


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 15:26)

Uma vida que é uma inspiração para todos nós, para mim especialmente. Desde criança que ouvia a minha mãe dizer: "só acredito mesmo na previsão quando é o Anthímio!"


----------



## duncan (17 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Foi um grande profissional na área da meteorologia, lembro-me quando era pequeno de o ouvi-lo na Televisão, recordo-me que toda as pessoas tomavam atenção ás explicações dele. Ele era um bom comunicador e  transmitia algo magico a esta ciência. Nunca vai ser esquecido.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Um grande senhor. Obrigado por tudo. Descanse em paz.


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

A meteorologia ficou mais pobre.Condolências aos familiares e que descanse em paz.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Nov 2014 às 18:50)

Parte alguém que faz parte do imaginário de quase todos. Até um dia, quem sabe.


----------



## Fernando Costa (17 Nov 2014 às 19:22)

Grande Senhor este que nos deixa. Um monstro da meteorologia. Tenho pena de não ter nascido uns anos mais cedo (nasci em 1994). Se assim fosse teria a feliz oportunidade de ver as suas previsões na tvi (na altura a quatro). É sem dúvida um dia triste para esta ciência que nós adorámos. Descansa em paz Anthímio!! 

Deixo aqui o link de um dos seus magníficos boletins meteorológicos.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

Ainda me lembro quando apresentava a meteorologia na rtp outros tempos


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Foi graças a ele que me apaixonei pela meteo
sentidos pêsames à família


----------



## Francisco C. (17 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Um grande Sr., um grande profissional, sou do tempo das superficies frontais desenhadas a giz num quadro , na RTP quando os Sr Antimio apresentava o tempo , com a sua maneira o seu sotaque caracteristico.cativava  logo pela sua simpatia. paz á sua alma, descanse em paz.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2014 às 23:07)

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/morreu-anthimio-jose-de-azevedo-o-sr-meteorologia-1676521

Esta crónica é excelente para alguém entender a diferença entre alguém que tem um "emprego" e a que tem uma "paixão". ... a jornalista não entendeu que o Anthímio conquistou o público devido à sua paixão.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Foi este GRANDE SENHOR que me fazia colar à televisão para ver as suas previsões meteorológicas, era eu miúdo.
Demonstrou sempre a virtude de ter o cuidado em ser acessível na sua linguagem, e com conhecimentos sólidos sobre a matéria em questão.

*PAZ À SUA ALMA*


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

Descanse em Paz Anthímio de Azevedo, um ícone da Meteorologia que nos dias de hoje já não se encontra, homem de grande valor que deixará um enorme vazio em todos nós amantes desta Ciência. Muito obrigado por tudo!.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2014 às 10:56)

Tive a honra de o conhecer pessoalmente em 2009 e trocar algumas palavras com ele, já tinha ele 83 anos, numa palestra que proferiu na Escola Secundária da Portela. Nessa altura já eu tinha uma paixão imensa por este tema, 2 anos e meio de fórum e muitos anos ainda para trás de pesquisas e curiosidades... Foi já há mais de 5 anos mas recordo-me bem do dia em que conheci pessoalmente este ícone da Meteorologia e de ter saído de sorriso rasgado. Não sou de demagogias, porque é usual haver discursos de lamentação sempre que alguém morre, mas neste caso diz-nos muito a todos (espero). E apesar de eu ser bastante recente e já não o ter apanhado na era das transmissões televisivas e previsões, vi dele bastantes entrevistas e sempre conheci a sua existência. Um ícone que revelava toda a sua paixão por esta ciência ! Hoje tenho a felicidade de trabalhar nesta área, a minha de eleição, um sonho concretizado e ao serviço da Nação que, espero, honre a sua memória e esta ciência que tanto amamos. Bem-haja !


----------



## actioman (18 Nov 2014 às 11:06)

Foi um dia triste sim senhor! E uma grande perda para a meteorologia! 

Faz parte do imaginário de muitos de nós! Eu, como tantos de vós, sou hoje um apaixonado pela meteorologia em grande parte graças a este Senhor. Eram realmente aulas as que nos dava, mais que boletins metrológicos. Grande comunicador que sabia explicar-se como poucos.
Nada ou muito pouco sei da sua vida pessoal, mas certamente que partiu com um sabor do dever cumprido!
Não duvido que comunidades como a nossa têm muito a dever-lhe pois pessoas como ele, são um elo de ligação entre a ciência e as comunidades amadoras que surgem em volta dela. E tudo aquilo que é feito com Amor e dedicação, tenha-mos ou não formação na área, é claramente uma mais valia. Tudo desde que feito com responsabilidade e rigor. Ele levantou-nos o véu dos mistérios do tempo e assim muitos olhava-mos para a meteorologia com interesse.

Infelizmente regrediu-se muito nestes 15 a 20 anos e continua o português comum a não ligar nenhuma à meteorologia, a não ser quando a desgraça nos bate à nossa porta ou de outros e os meio de informação têm assunto para abrir noticiários ou fazer titulares de jornais. Basta ver que está relegada para a página final na imprensa escrita de uma forma geral e nas TV's é o que se vê. A mim pessoalmente dá-me uma tristeza imensa e até revolta ao que se chegou, mapas a correr sem rigor de coisa nenhuma...

Enfim, Paz à sua Alma e que a memória colectiva não o esqueça este Sr. Professor que tantas noites nas nossas casas entrou, sempre bem-vindo e esperado, pelo menos na minha assim era!
As minhas sentidas condolências à família.

Um link com algum interesse sobre o seu percurso de vida: http://historico.ensino.eu/2010/set2010/entrevista1.html


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

Era um excelente comunicador apesar de não me recordar de ter visto nada dele em directo apesar de ter nascido no último ano da década de 80, o que conheço foi por via do youtube e as últimas aparições que foi dando nestes anos recentes. Eu só comecei a ser apaixonado da meteorologia quando tentei entender a origem da seca de 2004-2005/aquecimento global daí pra trás tenho vagas memorias das coisas no campo meteorológico. Sei que ele inspirou gerações e gerações de pessoas, acarinhou e fazia companhia no horário nobre, tornou a meteorologia numa ciência simples para o público comum, alguém assim não volta mais por variadas razões. Descanse em paz .


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

Uma grande perda.

Descanse em paz.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (19 Nov 2014 às 10:20)

É um ícone, mais nada a dizer.

Se a meteorologia chega aos corações do cidadão comum, leigos na matéria como eu, é devido a senhores como ele.

RIP.


----------

